# UWC Disabled Elk Hunter... Success!!!!!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am pleased to report to each of you that our first ever UWC Disabled Elk Hunt was a success!

Last night (September 21st), Stillhunterman, Jerry, and myself met with Randy Kirby in Tabiona, UT to take Mike Marx on a great elk hunt.

We met with our hunter a little after 4:00 PM and drove him out to a secluded valley where the land owner (Wayne) has an alfalfa field that the elk like to come in and feed on in the evening. Randy positioned the hunter in his vehicle about 200 yards from the most common entrance point. He then placed Stillhunterman and myself in a small blind roughly between the two locations and Randy then positioned himself on the other side of the valley to act as spotter.

Due to Mike's disability, he had to shoot from his vehicle with the aid of his brother and good friend Josh (who nominated him). The vehicle faced broad side to where the elk came in, allowing our hunter a great range of motion to get his rifle into position.

Jerry sat in the vehicle with Mike and his family (including 4 boys that were between 5 and 10 years old), and acted as the voice of Randy to confirm which bull could be harvested. And aside from a full Suburban with 8 people, Jerry said it was a fun expierience with some very excited boys.

At about 6:40 we had our first sight of some cows with calfs that hopped over the fence to eat, and they hung around for roughly 30 minutes until they were spooked by something and left. We were all disappointed thinking that we might not have any luck this evening but decided to wait a little longer.

Just before shooting hours ended, a group of around 20 or so (est) came into view and Randy said over the radio that there was a spike and small rag horn bringing up the rear and to be ready. Once they all cleared the fence into the alfalfa field, Randy gave the go-ahead to take the small bull.

I may have been excited, or time went by very fast. But in what felt like less than a minute from the green light, the elk gave a broad-side view to our hunter at a range of about 150 yards (est) and Mike took a single shot straight through the lungs and downed his bull.

We waited a few minutes before checking the bull and then went down to finally get a good look at his animal. The boys were so excited that they ran the whole way down instead of riding with their father!

After taking some pictures, Randy drug the bull up into the cedars to dress the animal and the boys were so excited that they even wanted to lend a hand! After giving them all some laytex gloves, they dug in and poked around the guts and felt the heart and had a great time.

Once we had the animal taken care of, we loaded it up in the back of my truck and brought it back to town and put it on Mike's utility trailer for the ride home.

In all, this was a great experience that I hope Mike's sons will remember for the rest of their lives and I am proud to know that the UWC had a small hand in helping create a memory for a family that hasn't had the opportunity to hunt like they would hope to due to Mike's muscular dystrophy.

*But most importantly, thank you Randy Kirby and Wayne for making this a possibility. The UWC is very thankful for your generosity and time. Without people like you, I sincerely dont know where we would be. This was a true privilege and honor to be able to share your time and hospitality and to see a well deserving hunter like Mike get out with his boys. The look on his face and boys' faces was worth a million words and really left me with a great feeling. In some ways, I feel like I was one of the biggest benefactors of this hunt because of how good it felt to be a part of this. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!*

This is what hunting is all about gentlemen! Sharing _quality_ time with our kids!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

That's awesome! Reading about those boys had me laughing. The pic with the four of them and the elk is priceless. Good on you guys - I like 'feel good' stories like that! :O||:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

There's a special place in Hunter's Heaven for you guys. Good job.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Very 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Wonderful story! Thanks for posting it up. Congrats to Mike on a fine elk, something only you guys could pull off.
By the way, is Jerry trying to look like a Bears Butt? Good job fellas!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*



Bears Butt said:


> Wonderful story! Thanks for posting it up. Congrats to Mike on a fine elk, something only you guys could pull off.
> By the way, is Jerry trying to look like a Bears Butt? Good job fellas!


No, just running on about 5 hours of sleep the night before. I am actually smiling underneath all that facial hair!  Only good photo I had of that group. Of course I had to be the one that looked like he needed some sleep. :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Well done! Alphalpha? Dont you mean alfalfa city guy? Sorry, I just couldn't understand it for a second. Good work!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

That's really cool. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Sweet hunt guys!! I have hunted this property before. The last time I hunted it then we had 4 bulls bugling on the other side of the fence. We waited for them to jump the fence, but there never did because some coyotes started howling and the cows turned around and went back the same way they came. We ended killing a 3x4, 4x4, 5x6 a few days later. Wayne aka Chops is a very good man. He normally charges 3,000 dollars to let people hunt his place but he let us hunt it for free.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Great story....very cool


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Well done UWC keep up the great work. Hey Bax* you da man bro.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Very cool...!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*



Huge29 said:


> Well done! Alphalpha? Dont you mean alfalfa city guy? Sorry, I just couldn't understand it for a second. Good work!


HAY!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*



TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! Alphalpha? Dont you mean alfalfa city guy? Sorry, I just couldn't understand it for a second. Good work!
> ...


This is bad, but that was a typo from a conversation about the Urban Dictionary  Totally my bad


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*



TAK said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! Alphalpha? Dont you mean alfalfa city guy? Sorry, I just couldn't understand it for a second. Good work!
> ...


Hey, you watch your tone of voice, Mr.!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Nice write up Baxie! I can't say enough about Wayne, the land owner! Even after having some bad experiences over the last few years, he still found it within himself to donate this hunt, what an awesome guy! And thank YOU Bax for months of phone calls, emails, and getting this all put together! Watching those kids and the look on the hunters face was pure joy for me! And Jerry did do plenty of smiling while he kept hunter and kids entertained and quiet in the vehicle... ;-)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*



stillhunterman said:


> Nice write up Baxie! I can't say enough about Wayne, the land owner! Even after having some bad experiences over the last few years, he still found it within himself to donate this hunt, what an awesome guy! And thank YOU Bax for months of phone calls, emails, and getting this all put together! Watching those kids and the look on the hunters face was pure joy for me! And Jerry did do plenty of smiling while he kept hunter and kids entertained and quiet in the vehicle... ;-)


Yeah I heard about a few bad experiences. It's to bad that some people treat or don't respect a guy like Wayne.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

Luke thanks again for making this happen for my good friend Mike. This was a great trip and UWC really came through for Mike and his boys. The biggest challenge was trying to keep the four boys quiet for 3hrs. I hope Jerry gets the spilled pepsi out of his badlands pack before the next elk hunt This hunt couldnt have turned out any better. Memories and new friends were made and there is a dad and four boys that have a hunt they can talk about and remember for the rest of there lives. Nice job UWC!!!!


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: UWC Disabled Elk Hunt... Success!!!!!*

To my Uncle Randy And Chops you guys rock!!!!!!! you boys are not going to be anyomous anymore, (12 plus years Like you perfered to be) after this,
Missed you on Dads elk hunt, 
Deer hunt wed then- Desert Bighorn the rest of the week


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Good Job UWC!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

UWC just wanted to give an update. Mike passed away the end of last year and will be greatly missed. This was the last hunt that he and the boys were able to go on together. Thanks again for a great hunt, it will definitely be a memory that his boys will never forgot.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Josh said:


> UWC just wanted to give an update. Mike passed away the end of last year and will be greatly missed. This was the last hunt that he and the boys were able to go on together. Thanks again for a great hunt, it will definitely be a memory that his boys will never forgot.


 It's sad to hear of Mike's passing and we wish his family condolences! But thanks for the update, Josh! As the newly established UWC President, I find it inspiring and motivating to revive and continue UWC's traditions.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that news. My heart honestly sank as I read the news of Mike's passing

I am thankful to have had an opportunity to spend a little time with him and share in a neat hunting experience that I chuckle over periodically. 

I still remember one of his boys pulling out a pocket knife and trying to cut that elk's head off. And hearing their excitement to touch the guts with rubber gloves on. 

Knowing his sons were able to get one good hunt in with dad means so much to me to know we all played a small part in that memory. 

Godspeed Mike. Thank you for allowing us to share in such a precious experience.


----------

